# Traction Control Switch Problem



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

I have a 2006 GTO, LS2, 6-speed, K&N cold Air Kit, SLP Exhaust. My problem is when I push my TC button on the console, the doors lock! What the hell? It started this crap about 3 days ago. PLEASE HELP!!!:confused


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

jeffsgto said:


> I have a 2006 GTO, LS2, 6-speed, K&N cold Air Kit, SLP Exhaust. My problem is when I push my TC button on the console, the doors lock! What the hell? It started this crap about 3 days ago. PLEASE HELP!!!:confused


If it just started sounds like it could be either a BCM or PCM issue with the signal.


----------



## jeffsgto (Dec 7, 2010)

*Tc Switch problem*

Thanks for the reply. Found out what it was, seems I might've spilled a little morning coffee at one point in the past week and it dried in between the door lock and traction control switches. Found it out yesterday when I left work. Thanks again. Bonehead moment on my part.


----------

